# please help! I really need this prep to work!



## 19228 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi everybody. I am getting ready for my THIRD prep for colonoscopy since the first two did not work! (go litely half- gallon and gallon)Both times, it did not clean me out and the second time I vomitted the whole thing. It was just too much liquid for my stomach to handle. This time I'm taking 28 visicol pills the day before the procedure. My last two experiences with the prep were EXTREMELY unpleasant so I am really counting on this one working. Does anyone have advice on what foods to avoid a few days beforehand to ease things along? Also, 28 pills likely to be good enuf to actually do the job in someone like me? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might think about low residue diet for several days ahead and maybe just liquid for the day ahead.Just thinking that may mean there is less in there to get cleaned out??http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs02.htm for the fiber restricted (aka low residue) diet info.Are you usually constipated or have diarrhea?K.


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

You sound like me. I had horrible constipation (colonic inertia) and golytely did nothing. Did not even make me have a BM at all. I had to take massive amounts of laxatives.The day you take the laxatives, eat very light. stop eating about 3-4 hours before you take the laxatives. do not eat or drink milk or dairy during hte day since this can upset your tummy.good luck


----------



## 19228 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks you guys. I just had the colonoscopy today- i'm so happy to be done with it. I almost thought it wasnt going to work again because I started the prep at 5 pm and I didn't even need to go to the bathroom at all till 11 pm. i was up all night and had major nausea- i really almost vomitted it all- but thank goodness it worked. yay!


----------

